# Peg Board Storage



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas, plans...etc for 8"-10" deep wall mounted cabinets
utilizing "peg board"?
Thanks, folks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

You may want to check out the one from Norm A.

New Yankee Workshop - New Yankee Workshop Collection - Wall Mounted Tool Chest


===========



Gene Howe said:


> Does anyone have any ideas, plans...etc for 8"-10" deep wall mounted cabinets
> utilizing "peg board"?
> Thanks, folks.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gene..

I have pegboard in my shop. The orginal idea was ease of access and I just like the look of handtools hanging on the wall. However. after a few years worth of constantly having to cust em off (my DC is not the best) I've looked to eventually put cabinets up. I was thinking that I could leave the pegboard in place since it is screwed to the wall studs ( I cut out the drywall, then used spacers to bring the peg board flush) Frame out my cabinets and mount them to the studs as well...
I'll be interested in some of the ideas that get presented...

good luck


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks guys!
Norm's effort was similar to what I have in mind, except pegboard in the doors and back. I can adapt it.
Gene


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys!
Norm's effort was similar to what I have in mind, except pegboard in the doors and back. I can adapt it. Don't think he'd mind.:no:
Gene


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Here is one that instead of having the doors side by side like in Norms plan, a pegboard door is behind another pegboard door. This plan limits the thickness of tools to 2" each face, but that could be modified.










Step by step picture LINK


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

For many years, i worked in a body shop that felt that pegboard would keep all in order. It did ok for about 2 1/2 years. then the holes started to elongate, and the pegs would fall. If you have a bunch of tools in your hand, and need to pick-up the hardware off the ground, and put it in place was old hash. After a while, no one would pick up the hooks. Got to be a bad scene. Just thought i would share. Attach the hooks well with adhesive, and don't put any heavier tools on it. We had the industrial, and did not like it.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for the warning Howard. I'll be careful with the weight.
Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Peg boards, I like pet boards just need a little silicone calk and for me pegs stay in, at least that's what it says here in fine print.


----------

